# Amplificador con stk4050



## einstein (Jun 18, 2007)

compañeros ya arme mi amplificador de 200w pero no me satisface estoy usando una fuente de 30 +30 alternos ya rectificada no cheque cuanto da en directa lo que no me queda claro es que dice el datasheet que tengo que usar +-66 volts ahora lo que no entiendo es si tengo que usar una fuente que me de de la derivacion central +-66 volts o tiene que darme  +- 33 volts desde la derivacion para que sean los 66 volts de antemano muchas gracias por ayudarme con esta duda


----------



## broka (Jun 18, 2007)

el voltaje del transformador en alterna es el voltaje de la fuente eficaz
es decir el voltaje en RMS

si tienes un valor de voltaje eficaz lo multiplicas por la raiz de 2 y 
te da el voltaje maximo

por ejemplo para el stk que yo arme ocupo +-70 voltjs 
ideal me quedo

entonces necesitaras un transformador que entregue 49,497-0-49,497 en alterna
saludos


----------



## einstein (Jun 19, 2007)

Mi duda era por lo siguiente, conecte el stk con un transformador que me daba 30 0 30 y se calentaban como planchas, cambié el transformador por uno que me daba 45 0 45, no escuche mejoras en el audio pero si mas calentamiento aun y que le tengo un disipador muy grande, aparte un cooler. Puse otro transformador que me daba 25 0 25 de alterna y funciono al 100%, no escucho distorsion en los bajos y el calentamiento diminuyó muchisimo, entonces opte por dejarlo asi voy a tomarle una foto a la placa terminda con el disipador de calor a ver que opinan 

Ya con su pre amplificador, funciona de pelos, todavia no hago el lado de componentes pero con el diagrama se pueden guiar.


----------



## broka (Jun 19, 2007)

compadre, ese circuito que me paso, es porque tienes los stk en paralelo, es poco recomendable que hagas eso, ya que no te rendiria al maximo al menos ese equema...
mira yo te mando el stk4050 el pcb que yo realize, queda de lujo y puedes emplear +-70 volts en corriente continua y ni se calienta , solo basta que le pongas un disipador de amd y listo. la potencia anda excelente..


----------



## einstein (Jun 20, 2007)

no los tengo en puente es la vercion estereo con pre lo que pasa esque ya le intente con el voltaje que marca el datasheet del integrado(+-66) pero se calienta que es un contento le puse un disipador grande de un amplificador de esos antiguos (grande). le puse un cooler y ni asi parece plancha no se aguanta el calor en la mano. el pcb que mandas lo revice es lo mismo que el que uso nadamas en diferente posicion los componentes, cuando subi el voltaje a lo que marca el data se me trono un filtro de los de 100uf a 63 v que va a la terminal 5 y la resistencia de 100 se medio chamusco pero no se daño el integrado, por eso opte por bajar el voltaje a 25 x 25 se sigue calentando pero ya es dentro de lo normal osea ya no quema la mano la verdad nose si ago algo mal mira que no soy nuevo en esto pero ya me atore con este diceño estoy trabajando tal y como lo especifica el fabricante pero ni asi ahora en el data sheet me dice que se recomienda poner una resistencia de 500 ohms en paralelo con los filtros de la fuente una para cada voltaje +- para la descarga de los filtros pero no dice de cuantos watts por si las moscas las puse de 2 watts pero se calientan opte por ponerlas de 1k ohm si tienes alguna sugerencia te lo agradesco


----------



## broka (Jun 20, 2007)

mira las resistencias de 0.33 son de 5 watts. el resto de las resistencias opte por ponerlas todas de 1 watt o 2 watts, mira, podrias armar el pcb que te mande yo, compra un integrado nuevo el stk4050 por aca en stgo chile vale 8000 lukas que son como 16 dolares aprox, no es tanto en comparacion con la potencia que entrega...
y los componentes, reemplazalos tal como sale en la oja que te mande, pero arma la version mono, quisas halla algo en tu version que este consumiendo mas corriente de la que no debe (amperes) trata de armarlo, cuando lo pruebes , dime como te fue saludos, a ojo. el tierra unico es el tierra para todos..le hice un puro terminal para no tener tantas pistas para el tierra...


----------



## jjeir (Jul 7, 2007)

Hola mi nombre es Daniel, me podrias mandar el pcb de ese amplificador y el esquema asi lo armo y pruebo, desde ya muy agradecido...


----------



## grandecristian (Dic 5, 2007)

Hola parece que este post no esta activo hace tiempo pero bueno, que se le va a hacer.
Mi duda es sobre la inductancia de salida, en el dibujo de los componentes dice: "3 couches de 8 tours de fill emaille 1,5mm sur diametre 6mm" mi frances no es muy bueno pero supongo sera: "3 capas de 8 vueltas de alambre esmaltado de 1,5mm sobre diametro de 6mm" Toi en lo correcto? el alambre es de 1,5 mm o 1,5mm²? gracias de antemano

Salu2.


----------



## tito23 (Dic 19, 2007)

Esta   correcto tu france eso es lo que  dice
suerte


----------



## javier xino (Abr 10, 2009)

Wow... saben, estaba tras un amplificador de 50 w de aqui del foro, resulta que fui a hacer algunas cotizaciones de circuitos integrados y me recomendaron este integrado asi que me animé a hacelo, ahi les cuento como me va.

Ya por fin lo arme ! Lo puse en marcha solo que aun no le hago la caja para el parlante, el fin de semana me consigo una camara y subo unas fotos.


Ahh, estube conparando los data de el stk 4050v y del stk 4048II y resulta que me lleve la sorpresa de que son casi identicos. Gracias por el circuito.

Hasta el momento me va bien, solo me falta la caja acustica como para no reventar los parlantes jejeje 

Pienso hacerlo con el pre Gallien Kruger 400rb .. y aqui unas fotitos !

No le he puesto el integrado, lo probé con el integrado de un amigo


----------



## earroyog (Abr 12, 2009)

Que tal! Muy buenos los comentarios, se aprende bastante, me parece muy interesante el circuito del stk4048, queria armarme un bafle autoamplificado y creo que iría de lujo, ya pedí los stk, los armaré en cuanto tenga tiempo, por otro lado tengo la duda del transformador, quisiera hacerlo mono, he oído de utilizar uno que entregue 7.5 amperes, y por otro lado encuentro que con uno de 3 amperes va bien. Cual sería el justo para éste amplificador? dígamos que vaya sobradito pero no tanto....
Gracias!


----------



## javier xino (May 6, 2009)

Hola Earroyog, el transformador que yo use es de +- 40v por 6 amperes lo consegui de un equipo de musica ...

Yo opino que si lo haces mono solo nececitas unos 4 amperes, para que no se quede corto seria mejor mas, pero si consigues el 7.5 que dices estaria buenisimo, cuentanos como te va ....te recomiendo el stk 4050 v, es de menos distorsion que el stk4050..
y mas potencia que el 4048.... saludos ! Bueno, queria compartir este amplificador de 200W estereo

Saludoss


----------



## Joffre Constante (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola a todos quiero hacer este amplificador pero tengo una duda. Sel stk 4048 a 4 ohms dice que da 200w el stk 4050 a 4 ohms dara mas? es recomendable hacer esto o no? 

y por otro lado quiero hacer uno estereo pero de dos parlantes por canal es decir con cuatro stk 4050 y la pregunta es de cuanto pondria el transformador? de 20A estaria bien? y para la rectificacion de cuanto tengo que poner los condensadores? unos 40000uf para positivo e igual para el lado negativo?


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 22, 2009)

El STK menciona en el datasheet que no se debe de usar una carga menor de 4Ohms, pero hay gente que lo ha puesto a esa carga y no le ha pasado nada. Eso sí, está refrigerado de mas.

Si tu STK es original, prueba y no te exedas de +-70VCD. Si es Falsificado, ni siquiera soportará tal tensión. Con un transformador de 45+45 a 8A sales muy sobrado.
Con 15000uF por rama tambien.

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 23, 2009)

Pues no sé que decir.
Yo ahora estoy pensando en hacer un amplificador con una plaqueta que saqué de una minicadena, que lleva un preamplificador y un amplificador con el STK4142 II
Tiene buena pinta, de la placa salen dos conbectores, uno de entrada de señal, y el otro de alimentación salida de potencia, protección, mute, etc.

Tamién me gustaría saber la potencia, la alimentación y el consumo.


----------



## Joffre Constante (Jul 23, 2009)

Pero para cuatro canales esta bien 8A? osea que cada uno utiliza 2A? O 8A para dos canales? por que yo quiero en total 4 parlantes, 4 amplificador...


----------



## djleoile (Ago 13, 2009)

Joffre Constante dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos quiero hacer este amplificador pero tengo una duda. Sel stk 4048 a 4 ohms dice que da 200w el stk 4050 a 4 ohms dara mas? es recomendable hacer esto o no?
> 
> y por otro lado quiero hacer uno estereo pero de dos parlantes por canal es decir con cuatro stk 4050 y la pregunta es de cuanto pondria el transformador? de 20A estaria bien? y para la rectificacion de cuanto tengo que poner los condensadores? unos 40000uf para positivo e igual para el lado negativo?


 
Hola, yo arme el 4048 y no da mas que 150 rms ni siquiera en 4 ohms y estoy buscando el 4050 y no lo consigo en ningun lado. Al 4048 lo alimenté con +-50vcc y suena muy bien.

Saludos y espero que alguien me ayude a conseguir el 4050.


----------



## leop4 (Ago 13, 2009)

yo tengo el pcb del stk 086 si lo quieren lo suvo


----------



## denis92 (Ago 13, 2009)

si dale subilo
igual tu stk 086-?
te anda bien porque yo lo arme
pero cuando lo pongo a volumen bajito me hace ruidos como chillidos
pero anda muy bien a alto volumen
vos que decis que puede ser para sacarle ese ruido?


----------



## lulu92 (Nov 14, 2009)

Quisiera saber cuales resistencias son de 1w y cuales de 2w.... gracias


----------



## amatos (Nov 15, 2009)

amatos dijo:
			
		

> obrigado e bom trabalho



bons artigos 
se eu puder ajudar com alguns temas digam 
se eu tiver em meu poder passo com todo gosto
 um abraço


----------



## roberto180 (Dic 27, 2009)

hey pero siempre le pusites las rsistencias de 500ohmios la que dice en la hoja tecnica del stk


----------



## cevollin (Ene 16, 2010)

wow leeyendo este articulo  me estoy animando a armnar ese amplificador que dicen de 200W  pero tengo unas pequeñas dudas el transformador debe de ser de entrada de 120 y salida de 100 volts con derivacion central el voltage seria aprox 100*1.41-1.4=seria 141 volts y en cada derivacion saldrian entonces 141/2= 70.5 volts ademas de que amaperaje maximo seria la salida del transformador ya que el transformador que recomienda el datashet del stk4050 no me lo encuentro en la red 

y se puede conectar mas bocinas ya que deseo conectarle 2 bocinas de 8 ohms


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2010)

cevollin dijo:


> ...... pero tengo unas pequeñas dudas el transformador d......


En el dataste recomienda alimentar al amplificador con *+- 66Vcc*, yo te aconsejaría que respetes esos valores.
También te aconsejaría respetar la carga de 8 Ohms


----------



## shereder (Ene 18, 2010)

hola estaba viendo de armar el circuito del STK4050 para un subwoofer activo, pero segun lei en el datasheet trabaja de 20 a 20khz, por lo cual los bajos que es lo que me importa no lo estaria tirando... alguien tiene el circuito de algun ampli que tire de 200wrms o mas ?

Salu2


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

shereder dijo:


> hola estaba viendo de armar el circuito del STK4050 para un subwoofer activo, pero segun lei en el datasheet trabaja de *20 a 20khz*, por lo cual los bajos que es lo que me importa no lo estaria tirando... alguien tiene el circuito de algun ampli que tire de 200wrms o mas ?


¿ Y cual es la frecuencia que quieres reproducir y que no entra dentro de ese rango ?


----------



## shereder (Ene 18, 2010)

de los 20hz para abajo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 18, 2010)

¿ Tu tienes la capacidad de escuchar frecuencias inferiores a 20Hz ?
¿ Conoces algún equipo que reproduzca frecuencias inferiores a 20Hz ?
¿ Conoces algún parlante que reproduzca frecuencias inferiores a 20 Hz ?
¿ Conoces a algún ser humano que escuche frecuencias inferiores a 20 Hz ?

El rango de audio se establece entre 20 y 20 KHz y es para el 99,5% de los equipos y reproductores.
Por debajo de los 20 Hz se trata de "Infra-sonidos"

Si quieres algo con mayor rango tendrás que pasar a equipos y reproductores Hi End y disponer de unos cientos de miles de dólares para conseguirlos.

El STK4050 te sirve perfectamente para un reproductor subwoofer.


----------



## shereder (Ene 18, 2010)

la realidad es que los 20hz muy pocas personas tienen el oido para notarlo, pero se nota mas en la sensacion del sonido que en lo que escuchas, igual segui buscando un poco y encontre este post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/ampli-highend-clased-ucd-25w-1250wrms-solo-2-mosfets-n-24854/ , donde esta el circuito para armar uno de 400Wrms, que para un subwoofer me llama mas esa potencia, igual voy a ver que taaanta diferencia de precio hay


----------



## ssyn (Mar 25, 2010)

Diganme que tal me quedo,

solo que ya me hice otra con la 

parte de los simbolos y le cambie el capacitor

ceramico por uno de poliester


----------



## Zet@ (Abr 22, 2010)

Saludos! Primero agradezco al foro por toda la ayuda que me han provisto!
Debo decirles que arme el ampli con el STK4048 y suena bastante bien, diria espectacular. Actualmente lo alimento con +- 55 voltios y me sobra, estoy desarrollando un sistema de proteccion para esta y otras etapas de potencia, ademas de poder conectarle a la salida cargas de hasta 4 Ohms sin ningun problema. Por ahora solo lo he probado con 8 y 6 Ohms sin problemas.


----------



## netvista (Sep 30, 2010)

Zet@: aca te envio un circuito de proteccion. Saludos!!


----------



## Guillermemomemin (Ago 31, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En el dataste recomienda alimentar al amplificador con *+- 66Vcc*, yo te aconsejaría que respetes esos valores.



buenas noches

yo entiendo que "respetar ese valor" significa no exederse de ahí, pero si le aplco menos tension supongo que no tiene por que pasar algo, estoy totalmente conciente que bajaría un poco la potencia, pero no alteraría el funcionamiento del integrado o si?


----------



## netvista (Dic 27, 2011)

Hola Guillermemomemin, claro que altetarias el funcionamiento si lo haces trabajar con una tension muy por debajo de los 66v. los 200w rms que el ic puede entregar existiran si es alimentado con 66v. por debajo o por arriba de los 66v  va a comenzar a trabajar con otro "Q". (recta de trabajo de los transistores) lo cual la potencia de salida y el consumo van a variar.
Saludos!


----------



## gustavopcjr (Feb 21, 2012)

einstein dijo:


> compañeros ya arme mi amplificador de 200w pero no me satisface estoy usando una fuente de 30 +30 alternos ya rectificada no cheque cuanto da en directa lo que no me queda claro es que dice el datasheet que tengo que usar +-66 volts ahora lo que no entiendo es si tengo que usar una fuente que me de de la derivacion central +-66 volts o tiene que darme  +- 33 volts desde la derivacion para que sean los 66 volts de antemano muchas gracias por ayudarme con esta duda



con un transformador de 45 0 45ac fuente dual


----------



## Zet@ (Abr 9, 2012)

Saludos!!!!!
 Tengo noticias..., he podido armar una protección para este y otros circuitos de hasta 500w.
 Lo he podido probar, y solo hay que sacar unos pequeños calculos, de acuerdo a la tension de alimentacion, y la potencia del ampli.
 Las pruebas que he podido realizar proteje los componentes de salida cuando por alguna razon falla la etapa de potencia o tenemos una potencia excesiva. Cuando pueda subo circuito y fotos.


----------



## DannyR (Jun 18, 2013)

Alguien me puede decir si funcionaria bien dos integrados de éstos "stk4050" con un tranfo de 66-0-66  de 7 Amperes?


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 18, 2013)

DannyR dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir si funcionaria bien dos integrados de éstos "stk4050" con un tranfo de 66-0-66 de 7 Amperes?


 

Compañero DannyR, no te sirve es mucho voltaje para el STK, si tu Trafo es de 66V 0 66V, la fuente te queda de 66V x 1.4141= ±93V DC con ese voltaje se te quemaran de inmediato, el Trafo debe ser máximo de 46V 0 46V, 46 x 1.4141 = ±65V DC, guarda ese Trafo que esta estupendo para un proyecto que necesite mas voltaje, a menos que quieras recortarle un voltaje de 20V 0 20V, para que te quede de 46V 0 46V con Tap central.


----------



## DannyR (Jun 18, 2013)

Hola amigo Cyrax! Tienes razón, pero creo que redacte mal mi pregunta; ese voltaje de 66-0-66 es rectificado ya.. o sea, el tranfo que voy a armar va a ser de 47.5-0-47.5. Ahora voy de nuevo con mi pregunta.. funcionaria correctamente dos stk4050 con un tranfo de 47.5-0-47.5 de 7 Amperes? Seria 3.5A para cada integrado.. Funcionaria bien o me quedo corto en amperaje?



ahh y por rama para el filtrado voy a ponerle un capacitor de 4700uf x 80v.. esta bien o necesita mas de 4700uf por rama?


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 18, 2013)

DannyR dijo:


> Hola amigo Cyrax! Tienes razón, pero creo que redacte mal mi pregunta; ese voltaje de 66-0-66 es rectificado ya.. o sea, el tranfo que voy a armar va a ser de 47.5-0-47.5. Ahora voy de nuevo con mi pregunta.. funcionaria correctamente dos stk4050 con un tranfo de 47.5-0-47.5 de 7 Amperes? Seria 3.5A para cada integrado.. Funcionaria bien o me quedo corto en amperaje?
> 
> 
> 
> ahh y por rama para el filtrado voy a ponerle un capacitor de 4700uf x 80v.. esta bien o necesita mas de 4700uf por rama?


 

Compañero así si te va estupendo, esta bien en corriente y la fuente filtrada va bien eso si con un puente de 20Amp,  ojala tengas esos Trafo semiblindados para  este tipo de híbridos que son los trafos de equipos de sonido reciclados


----------



## DannyR (Jun 18, 2013)

Buenisimo! ahora que me sacaste esta duda que tenia dentro de un rato me pongo a construirlo!  este tranfo lo voy a construir con unas chapas de tranfos viejos que tenia tirado por ahí.. como son los tranfos semiblindados? acaso estos integrados hacen ruidos con un tranfo sin blindar? estoy frito..


----------



## Cyrax (Jun 18, 2013)

DannyR dijo:


> Buenisimo! ahora que me sacaste esta duda que tenia dentro de un rato me pongo a construirlo!  este tranfo lo voy a construir con unas chapas de tranfos viejos que tenia tirado por ahí.. como son los tranfos semiblindados? acaso estos integrados hacen ruidos con un tranfo sin blindar? estoy frito..


 
Compañero el Trafo semiblindado es para evitar interferencias externas, si vas a construir el Trafo trata de que el amplificador quede con un buen chasis, los STK no hacen ruidos ni interferencias, es mas bien los componentes que conforman el PCB que agarran a veces estaciones de radio, para evitar esto las resistencias en lo posible que sean de Metal fil mas no de carbón y los condensadores de poliéster

El mejor Trafo para los Híbridos STK es uno como estos


----------



## DannyR (Ago 22, 2014)

Despues de un tiempo largo, vuelvo con mi proyecto de éste amplificador que lo habia dejado un poco de lado. El tema es que me entro una duda de si debo ponerle aislante, si los monto en un mismo disipador a dos modulos;el pin 3 es "tierra" y está conectado con la parte trasera que va pegada al disipador, por lo tanto, seria "tierra" el disipador. Entonces habria problema de colocar los dos modulos sin aislante en un mismo disipador?


----------



## CHUWAKA (Ago 23, 2014)

Ningun problema si la parte trasera de los stk son tierra no problem.ponelos tranquilo que va biem...saludoss


----------



## el prinsipe (Ene 13, 2015)

hola  compañero  aquí  quería  llegar  ya que  nadie  responde yo  voy  apones mi dudas  y inquietudes alguien aquí en el  foro dijo esto.Compañero DannyR, no te sirve es mucho voltaje para el STK, si tu Trafo es de 66V 0 66V, la fuente te queda de 66V x 1.4141= ±93V DC con ese voltaje se te quemaran de inmediato, el Trafo debe ser máximo de 46V 0 46V, 46 x 1.4141 = ±65V DC, guarda ese Trafo que esta estupendo para un proyecto que necesite mas voltaje, a menos que quieras recortarle un voltaje de 20V 0 20V, para que te quede de 46V 0 46V con Tap central  porque el compañero  dice que con 93positivo  y  93 negativo  si las  espesificaciones  tecnicas dicen  que aguanta un voltaje máximo de 95positivi y 95 negativo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 9, 2015)

Podés empezar a simularlo con éstos transistores :

Tr1 , Tr2 , Tr3 = MPSA43

Tr4 = 2SA1626

Tr5 = BD681G BD682G 

Tr6 = 2SC3969 / 2SC5161 TIP54

Tr7 , Tr8 y Tr10 a Tr12 y más que vayas a agregar  = MJE15032 

Tr9 = MJE15033

Saludos !


----------

